# Engine Flush



## Trainoperator (May 17, 2005)

I have a question for ya'll. my '03 max is just about at the 60,000 mile mark. I haven't had any mechanical problems with this car as of yet. I have had my headlights stolen twice but that is another story. I have changed the oil in this car every 3 months or 3000 miles since i bought it. It seems that every time I get my oil changed Some knucklehead tells me that I should get my engine flushed. One guy even showed my the oil as he was changing it. I guess he figured that I didn't know that oil will generally turn darker after 3000 miles of use. Now, my question is once and for all, do I need an engine flush?? 
I never heard Nissan suggest as part of regular service, I never had it done on my 1993 maxima and I had that car for 10 years before I gave it to my brother-in-law, I have heard horror stories from people who have had it done, and I didn't see it on this forum as far as it being necessary. 
Can someone give me a definitive answer as far as this engine flush thing goes? 
Thanks.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

The 3 years/3,000 mile rule is a bit of overkill with modern oils.

But if you've been following that religiously, your engine is really clean and you don't any sort of flush.  

Next time someone tries to sell you an engine flush, slap them.


----------

